# What a good Ratio for visit and final sales in your mind?



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am starting to manage my marketing to an exact figure now, using google analytics to tell me how many people visit site, where they are from ect, and doing google adwords and a few other markets plans...

I am seeing that 12 percent of people who visit me are a def. buy but 88percent are not, that being said, I been improving content on site to raise the bar higher and higher

is going for a 25 percent sales from visits to site idea crazy or is it something feasible?

I am in printing and manufacturing aspect of this and the sign biz.. I know I am in a competitive market but I have balanced myself to be able to fight with big boys.

I also plan to grow myself larger over time but a boy gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## Reppin (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you checked out google website optimizer yet? You can show a different funnel of pages to see what converts and what doesnt, then keep optimizing and optimizing until you reach what you think is an acceptable conversion rate.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I seen option but never checked it out. Interesting I will have my marketing girl do it for me, she usually keeps me up to date whats going on with website, all I can say is I be getting constant calls latley and gotten 200 shirt jobs in past two days and counting higher/higher : )

I think I have set myself at a very competitive price point structure which is working out great..
Mainly transforming businesses structure to go after wholesale accounts, churches, designer, large businesses and working out great.

I been asking clients what would make site better, so gonna go with there advices but seems like msn and google ad words have payed off for once.


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

Am I reading what you said correctly to say that on average, 12 out of every 100 visitors to your site _place orders?_ 12% of your traffic converts to sales?! Unless this is 100% adsense traffic that is unbelievable.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

is that good?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I wanna go for 25 to 35 percents Ha, I guess I am an online Pig Lol.

I don't do adsense, I did do Adword which gave me some biz, but most came from people doing google search and website coming on first page : )

I still got work to do on site to jack up revenue, my key is pricing thing at very competitive prices and people seem to like talking to me on phone, I get people calling me at 11 30 at night ordering shirts


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sean. If you are selling a dtg shirt for $6 you are NOT making any real profit. The shirt has to cost you an average of about $2, the ink should average about $1+, then factor in the labor cost, machine ammortization, utilities, waste, and other overhead. What kind of profit margin are you shooting for? A 'normal' conversion rate would be in the 1-3% range. Then there's the old merchant who buys for a dollar and sells it for ninety nine cents....but makes it up in volume.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

umm.. actually your way off my friend.. shirt and ink cost me on average $2 and smallest order I gotten so far was 12 and I do other things while printing shirts, I can make banners, poster ect, while print is being made and when heat pressing...

Btw there are few other people on forum who charges the same, if not less

I need to be competitive because there are people like vista printing doing shirt for $4.75 and free shipping


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> is that good?


I'm saying that that is not possible. For example, how many visitors did your website get yesterday and what do you use to track how many visitors you get? Now how many people bought things from you through the website yesterday?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

495 unique clients


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

in past 2 and half weeks... and gotten over 60 new clients
equals out on average of 4 new clients a day roughly .. 
I am number one on many google searches but I also have specialized myself to certain people which adds to high return rate


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

4 New clients per day, but does that mean that your website only gets ~35 visits per day?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I not getting a ton of people on site aday yet, it varies time tot time, sometimes I get 20 new people or 60 new people on site a day.. as a whole I was basing my sales that have gone through ratio 

I def. want to get a heck of alot more people coming to site : ) and I will soon when marketing is finished up which may take 3 to 4 more month.


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well that is quite nuts, but it will be _very_ hard to produce that kind of ratio with a large amount of traffic. Usually 1-2% is good.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

True. but lets say I wanna buy a poster of a dog, I go to a website that specializes themselves for selling dog posters and they got best prices around, there will be a 25 percent chance I will buy from them, especially if they are first site I see.

I am trying to accomplish same thing, be first site they see and have a price that will want to to say hmm. that pretty good, I won't waste time and just buy from these people....

My plan is to be there first pick and than give a price that will seal the deal, when people visit site I average a 1min .20sec review of site and average 4 page glance ..

I know where I am flawing in not getting my other 12 percent desired and with changes I will make over next few month, it should jack me up the food chain of the printing world


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's true, but for websites that get larger amounts of traffic not nearly as much of it is super targeted traffic like that. If someone was looking for the a t-shirt with exactly whats on one of my shirts, chances are pretty good they'd buy it. But its very hard to be getting hundreds+ visitors per day that are all that interested in exactly what you're selling. 

Only way to do it is to rank highly in very precise keywords that _also_ have high search volume, and that is not common or easy. That, or pay a ton with google adsense.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, true.. right now I have set my self up with very specific quotes for people to type in.
I not basing my findings to work for everyone business structure, everyone will def. have different results...

Btw love your site, you just launched it right? Like in November?


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, yeah it launched in November but I had to take it down in Jan. because of bad shopping cart software and ended up redoing it all.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

ah that stinks, Hope biz is going well for ya : )

Marketing is a pain in butt


----------

